# It is my mouse a broken market or a hereford?



## jocysbs (Jun 23, 2013)

i would like to know if my mouse is a broken marked or hereford?
has he red eyes or rubi eyes?
what would be he´s genetics?

The son of the mouse are agouti color and the mother is albino mouse.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

He's neither; broken is the name for a mouse that has random, small patches or spots of colour all over a white body (check out this thread for pictures of brokens: viewtopic.php?f=77&t=13211) and Hereford is all coloured apart from a white blaze, white belly marking, white feet and half the tail is white.

Piebald is the name for any marking that doesn't fit an existing standardised pattern


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

If you wanted to breed for Hereford, though, that would be an excellent place to start. If the body spots could be bred out, that facial marking is nice. He looks argente, at a guess, which is pink-eyed agouti.


----------

